# Beginner Riser



## hypernewbie (May 8, 2019)

I got a Topoint Unison after watching nusensei's youtube channel with him raving on about it. I think it's pretty damn good but doesn't remotely compare to top end stuff.

I think good riser makes a difference, as the I find low vibration lets you see your release far more clearly. Cheaper bows have rather poor vibration control and it feels like an earthquake every time you let go, which for me makes it harder to see and feel what happened with your release. If that's worth it to you then I'd get the higher end.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

You don't mention what style of shooting you intend to do.

If you're going barebow, you'll have a tough time finding a better riser for the money than the Gillo G2 and G1. I've handled a Spigarelli Zen and it was really, really nice. In fact, it has me thinking I'd like to get one. The CD WF25 is also a riser intended for barebow.

I own a Gillo G2 and an old Cartel Midas. I shoot olympic style, not barebow. The G2 is a quieter than the Midas, and it's a very competent riser, but it is definitely heavier than the Midas. This is by design, since the G2 and the G1 were designed as barebow risers that can do double duty as olympic style risers. If you are looking for a riser that is on the lightweight end of things, the Gillo risers are probably not for you.

You do also mention some risers on the lighter end of things, like the Mybo Wave and the SF Forged Plus (which became the WNS Forged Elite-a, and is now going to be called the WNS Motive FX). Both risers have good reputations, with the Forged Plus (and its nearly identical descendants) having a near legendary reputation. If you like shooting with a lightweight riser, these would be the ones for you. The WNS Motive FX may be a little easier to get custom grips for, like Jager grips.

I mentioned my Cartel Midas. It's still being made, in an updated form. It's called the Midas Infinity. You may want to have a look at that one as well. It's basically like the Midas I have except nicer machining and a little bit of extra machining to remove a little bit of weight. Mine has a very lively feel and the geometry is such that I actually get a slight increase in arrow speed with the same limbs compared to my Gillo G2. If you're concerned about resale value, you'll be better served by the WNS Motive FX (SF Forged Plus), but I like my Midas enough that I sometimes consider switching back. 

-Kent W.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

For riser under $250

Mybo Wave
Sanlida Miracle X10

I personally started target archery with wave, so highly recommend it, a simple n well made riser that is stable, lightweight n have a snappy shot break

For Sanlida Miracle X10, I had a short play with it recently, I will say...If not wearing the Chinese brand, it is easily a $450 riser, it is on par with my Elite n Alero if not better


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

This is the same riser as the SF Forged, it's been rebranded. A very good riser for the money, $269. No reason why you couldn't shoot this for years. <http://www.lancasterarchery.com/wns-forged-elite-a-25-recurve-riser.html> 
Nick


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nick728 said:


> This is the same riser as the SF Forged, it's been rebranded. A very good riser for the money, $269. No reason why you couldn't shoot this for years. <http://www.lancasterarchery.com/wns-forged-elite-a-25-recurve-riser.html>
> Nick


It's been re-re-re-branded again. Now it's the WNS Motive FX. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/wns-motive-fx-25-recurve-riser.html


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

williamskg6 said:


> It's been re-re-re-branded again. Now it's the WNS Motive FX. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/wns-motive-fx-25-recurve-riser.html


Still made by W&W, same bow, a good value.
N


----------



## EvilGarfield (May 30, 2018)

kentsabrina said:


> For riser under $250
> 
> Mybo Wave
> Sanlida Miracle X10
> ...


I second this! I own the Sanlida athletics 7 which is the model from previous years and it's an amazing riser for the price. I won national champs with it in the barebow category. If the Miracle X10 is at least as good as the Athletics7, you will be very plased with it for a looong time. Moreover, the limb alignment system on the Miracle seems to be better than on my riser.


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry I plan to shoot Barebow with a 70-72” bow I have a 30” DL


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Since you've been shooting for a few years, I'd say go for a more expensive riser. You know you like the sport and have a good idea of what style you will be shooting. A nicer riser means you won't second guess your decision as much. As noted above, it is hard to go wrong with a G1 or CD Archery riser for barebow.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Rael84 said:


> Since you've been shooting for a few years, I'd say go for a more expensive riser. You know you like the sport and have a good idea of what style you will be shooting. A nicer riser means you won't second guess your decision as much. As noted above, it is hard to go wrong with a G1 or CD Archery riser for barebow.


Good point! ^^^


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MK has a new starter riser coming out in July called the dual. It is ILf compatible and is adjustable from 23 inch or 25 inch.

It is light as well. 


Chris


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Rael84 said:


> Since you've been shooting for a few years, I'd say go for a more expensive riser. You know you like the sport and have a good idea of what style you will be shooting. A nicer riser means you won't second guess your decision as much.


I would agree with this also. I can’t speak to what would be a good barebow riser but I’m sure there is plenty of good advice above.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

I'm going in a different direction. 
Assuming the OP actually knows: A. how to shoot and B. has developed some preferences, I would NEVER recommend a "new" riser.
Riser technology/geometry hasn't changed in any positive way in the last 20 years, meaning the older stuff shoots as well as the newer stuff. 

I'd go with an older riser from Hoyt, WW, Samick, etc and that way, you'll get a top flight riser for 1/2 the price. 

BTW - To the OP: "shooting a TC Comet" for years tells us nothing, a few legit scores on various venues would be more helpful. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## k4k45h1 (Aug 17, 2016)

chrstphr said:


> MK has a new starter riser coming out in July called the dual. It is ILf compatible and is adjustable from 23 inch or 25 inch.
> 
> It is light as well.
> 
> ...


Adjustable to choose 23" or 25" inch in one riser, like their more expensive risers that are adjustable to choose ilf or formula limbs in one riser?


----------

